# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Блокировка экрана в Mac OS X, или Призрак Мак-вируса

## SDA

01.02,   13:11
Воскресная хохма в Livejournal-сообществе Ru_mac — поддельный скриншот Мак-вируса, способного намертво заблокировать интерфейс вашего «макинтоша» и настырно требовать денежку за обратное действие... http://community.livejournal.com/ru_mac/13857187.html

— привлекла внимание разработчика Рустама «Hayate» Мугинова, решившего наглядно продемонстрировать: технически ничто не мешает создать программу, которая полностью заблокирует работу компьютера Apple, заставляя его владельца перегружаться в однопользовательский режим. Крохотная, размером всего 86 килобайт пробная версия Blocker.app немедленно удостоилась страшноватого тэга «вирусы» (исключительно для облегчения поиска) и с легкостью перехватывает «аварийные» шорткаты вроде Cmd-Tab.

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_mac/13864936.html
Пост Hayate в Russian Apple Community.

http://www.deepapple.com/i/news/2010-02-a/Blocker.zip
Ссылка на архив с Blocker.app (мизерные 25 Kb).

http://www.deepapple.com/i/news/2010...locker_src.zip

Судя по первым комментариям, существует как минимум один отличный от single user mode прекратить работу Blocker.app — который, правда, требует двухмониторной конфигурации: «Запускаем на втором мониторе Activity Monitor и убиваем процесс с Blocker.app». Как поведет себя экспериментальная программа на Маке с включенным голосовым управлением — достоверно неизвестно. На всякий случай: отключить показательную блокировку можно, нажав кнопку «Unblock» в нижней правой части экрана или (для остроты ощущений) просто перезагрузив компьютер.

Напоследок — самое важное: по словам Мугинова, не представляет особого труда модифицировать код программы и обучить ее самостоятельно прописываться в список автозагрузки. В идеале такая версия Blocker.app в обозримом будущем может даже увидеть свет — но только в комплекте с инструкцией как именно отследить и вычистить подобную напасть.

смотреть http://deepapple.com/news/36347.html

Эпидемия блокираторов под Мак надвигается  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*

Для справки: в MacOS X есть несколько уровней автозагрузки. Вирус надо пихать не в StartUp Items, а в системную автозагрузку, а еще лучше заменить собой любую системную утилиту, которая запускается с системой, но это возможно лишь с запросом авторизации (окошко, которое просит пароль), который обычно многие не думая вписывают и жмут окей. И тогда загружаться и чистить только в single-user mode.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Считается, что для не-Windows систем нет вирусов. Это так. Но только на данный момент. Просто эти системы никому из вирусописателей неинтересны. Можно возразить: есть же сервера на Linux? Нет, я не о серверах: уж там-то админы не будут ничего левого запускать. Я говорю о пользовательской Linux-машине. Написать, скажем, такой Trojan.Maclock/Trojan.Linlock возможно.
Принципиально, создать трояна/вируса для не-Win систем можно. Пароль root? Да пользователь сам его введет, достаточно просто написать пользователю "Для просмотра этого видеоролика требуется обновить видеокодек" (под видом кодека для Mac уже распространяли вирус). Ведь он думает, что ставит видеокодек.
Просто:
1) доля неWin систем мала
2) *сейчас* большинство их пользователей - опытные
Хотя... подобное вполне может появится. Естественно, вместе с Win-версией. Т.к. делать сайт, ориентированный на заражение неWin систем просто незачем.

----------

